# Lake Garda in October



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

What sort of weather would we expect to find around the Lake in October?

We will probably end up doing a fly holiday as things are at the moment  

Any recommends for the different resorts would be appreciated


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Geoff 

if he doesn't reply give Russell (Rapide561) a PM - he's been there and got the T-shirt etc


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Weather should be ok. We were there late Sept last year and still managed to swim in the lake. Also plenty of acsi sites around there. Butterfly is a good one, right next to the lake.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Weather should be fine, maybe a touch breezy.
Take a look at Sirmione, a town on a peninsula sticking out on the South end of the lake,...... BEAUTIFUL!!!

Hotel Green Park in nearby Pechiera, V. friendly and reasonable price.

If you do go in the van "Camping Le Weekend" near Salo, superb site with elevated views over the lake, again BEAUTIFUL! 

Mel.


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Butterfly was a great site but we went in 2009.

Spence


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

thanks for the replies   

We don't want it to hot, so it seems OK to carry on planning  

ps thanks Mike, I'll do that, forgot Russell was the resident expert


----------

